# Hello from Ohio



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Good luck! I've always ridden casual Western as well


----------



## DalleysMom (Nov 15, 2009)

*Hello OHIO*

I like to call mine TRAGIC western


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Goodluck!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

haha! I'm a good rider, but I don't worry about lead changes and stuff


----------



## DalleysMom (Nov 15, 2009)

Well I do have someone coming here 2 times per week to give me lessons on her. So I will be confident in no time hopefully  When I was younger it was jump on and go now, not so much I think i have reached "all growed up"


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

haha


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

DalleysMom said:


> I like to call mine TRAGIC western


hehe I resemble that remark. I'm a master at falling off western saddles. I'm only fit for English, apparently, lol. Welcome!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello from Chillicothe : )


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 
Sounds like you are taking the safe and smart path in teaching your daughter and reteaching yourself. Enjoy the forum and congratulations on your new friend Dalley. 
Psst... I'm a trail rider too


----------



## DalleysMom (Nov 15, 2009)

Tack Collector said:


> hehe I resemble that remark. I'm a master at falling off western saddles. I'm only fit for English, apparently, lol. Welcome!


 
You will see this event next year at the fairs I am sure and yes I will tour the circut

Hi Chillicothe!

thanks all for the welcome! and when tragic western ridding takes off remember where you heard of it first :lol:


----------

